# Show me your PUSSY(S)



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

Well...Albob's (for Gawd sakes...I can't distort the man's name, only Cornhoe's)..."Sharing Thread" got me thinking...

A lot of us are "owned" by cats ...lol   

 Although I'm a dog person through and through.....I guess I'm in my Cat Phase right now:

So here is Sasha Pain and Tasha Pain.....(Sasha is on the right)


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

"cornhoe"  

So...which one is the fat cat?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

Tasha, we taught her how to pose and obscure her weaknesses!   

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

lmao 

I can't find a pic of my psycho cat


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

Take one! 

DP


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 2, 2003)

My "pussy" Iyago.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 3, 2003)

This is Velocity (left) and Cadence being bad.  This was taken a few months ago when they were still small.  I have newer pics on a CD, I just need to bring the CD into work.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

We have got some awesome Pussies here! 

DP


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> We have got some awesome Pussies here!
> 
> DP


 You are SOOOO bad!!! LMFAO!


----------



## david (Mar 3, 2003)

I would've expected something different/perverted!


----------



## Rob_NC (Mar 3, 2003)

Hey DP, you got some cabinet doors that don't match. Whatsup?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

I know...

DP


----------



## dino (Mar 3, 2003)

I'd show you mine, but you couldn't handle it.....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

*exercising supreme restraint*

DP


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rob_NC *_
> Hey DP, you got some cabinet doors that don't match. Whatsup?


Man!! What a tough crowd!  

*Shhh...I think it's just pussy envy. *


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 3, 2003)

I have 2 pussies???? There is just something fucked up about that...it's just not right! 

Oh, my bad...I have 2 kitty cats  

Here is a picture of my outside kitty.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 4, 2003)

Here's a newer picture of Cadence, no longer a little kitten.

Still being bad, though.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 4, 2003)

And here's a newer picture of Velocity.


----------



## david (Mar 4, 2003)

cute kitty!


----------



## Max. Q (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Show me your PUSSY



No pussy(s) around here, only pussy eaters!! LOL


----------



## butterfly (Mar 4, 2003)

Alot of you have already seen my pussy...


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: Show me your PUSSY(S)*



> _*Originally posted by Max. Q *_
> No pussy(s) around here, only pussy eaters!! LOL



Beautiful dog!....and LMAO!


----------



## lina (Mar 4, 2003)

The only kitty we have in our household is this one...


----------



## Rissole (Mar 5, 2003)

I fuggen HATE cats


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Alot of you have already seen my pussy...



Now that's a real beautiful cat, B'Fly!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> I fuggen HATE cats




Killjoy.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 5, 2003)

> Here is a picture of my outside kitty.


Looks almost identical to mine....uh..my wife's....er....our cat.

I just hope Kuso doesn't post any "after" pics of his cats.


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Show me your PUSSY(S)*



> _*Originally posted by Max. Q *_
> No pussy(s) around here, only pussy eaters!! LOL





  

Now this is a good post, in addition to calling out "Cornhoe"


----------



## Rusty (Mar 5, 2003)

Hey MaxQ......I have a pussy eater also.......


----------



## mmafiter (Mar 5, 2003)

Here's a picture of my pussy!


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 5, 2003)

I thought you'd post a self-portrait!


----------



## mmafiter (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> I thought you'd post a self-portrait!


----------



## Rusty (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Here's a picture of my pussy!




She ever hissed at you round dinner time?


----------



## mmafiter (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> She ever hissed at you round dinner time?



All the time!  You should see her when she goes into heat!


----------



## Rusty (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> All the time!  You should see her when she goes into heat!



You trying to tell us she walks backwards with her ass in the air?


----------



## mmafiter (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> You trying to tell us she walks backwards with her ass in the air?



Basically, yeah. She also does alot of howling!




She's gonna kill me..........I'm a dead man.


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Here's a picture of my pussy!




U WIN


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 5, 2003)

More like.....


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> I thought you'd post a self-portrait!



 

andI say FUQ CATS


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by MJ23 [/b][/i]
> andI say FUQ CATS



Well, if you can't get it anywhere else...which is probably your case....sex with cats might be an option.

(Notice that DP has quietly bowed out of the arena.    )


----------



## Rusty (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> She's gonna kill me..........I'm a dead man.




YEP........she's gonna kill ya.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 5, 2003)

Yeah, Jesus, you're gonna get crucified for this one!


----------



## Max. Q (Mar 5, 2003)

LOL, that's pretty funny MMA...


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2003)

MMA is ALWAYS funny!


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 6, 2003)

Heeeeeeeeeer's Max.................He's the one WITH hair. 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=26066


----------



## Rusty (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Heeeeeeeeeer's Max.................He's the one WITH hair.
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=26066


I see two pussy's in that pic...........


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 6, 2003)

Now that's the ugliest pussy I've ever seen.....and believe me, DaMayor's seen a lot of ugly pussies.

Reminds me of that joke about "shave it's ass and teach it to walk backwards"...


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> I see two pussy's in that pic...........


----------



## Max. Q (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> I see two pussy's in that pic...........



LOL

Hey Albob, that's one hell of a fat pussy you have there..


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> I see two pussy's in that pic...........





> _*Originally posted by Max. Q *_Hey Albob, that's one hell of a fat pussy you have there..




Well hell, that's two.  One more that I have no comeback for and I'll have to leave the site.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 7, 2003)

Aw, don't go pussy..I mean AlBob!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 7, 2003)

ALBOB, what the hell are you feeding that beast!?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 7, 2003)

Hey, what's up?


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Aw, don't go pussy..I mean AlBob!





  

Yeah, at least leave one pussy behind for us...


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> ALBOB, what the hell are you feeding that beast!?



Just these


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 7, 2003)

He didn't say, "have sex with".


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Just these



I like that, makes sound logic, 

One Pussy feeding on another Pussy


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> He didn't say, "have sex with".



It's a package deal, first he fuqs 'em then he eats 'em.   We think he's part praying mantis.


----------



## mesomorphin' (Mar 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dino *_
> I'd show you mine, but you couldn't handle it.....



Look but don't touch, huh?  DP is NOT accustomed to that kind of rejection.


----------

